# quality of borbet wheels



## pdykstraVR6 (Jan 2, 2004)

i am seriously considering buying a set of Borbet Type FS wheels in 18x8.5 inch size for my car...
i was wondering what the quality of Borbet wheels is? they sounds like they make nice wheels but what are you opinions of them?


----------



## Mikes72sb (Oct 27, 2001)

*Re: quality of borbet wheels (jetta20)*

Borbet has been around for a long time. They make quality wheels. They're TUV approved, so that says a lot.
I bought a set of 17x8 Type VM's. Should be putting them on this weekend http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 
Anyway, borbet = http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## veritas137 (Jul 24, 2001)

*Re: quality of borbet wheels (Mikes72sb)*

I love mine. Styling is great, not too heavy, and pretty darn strong. I nailed a big chunk of concrete on the freeway at 70mph and they held up perfectly.


----------



## tf_zero (Aug 30, 2004)

I've got borbet type T. 
I've heard nothing but good about borbet.


----------



## Veegubble U (Jun 9, 2000)

*Re: (tf_zero)*

I've been running various styles (type C & type R) of Borbet wheels on my VWs for 10 years without a single problem. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## pdykstraVR6 (Jan 2, 2004)

*Re: (Veegubble U)*

http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 
by the way, you guys think these will look good on a jetta?


----------



## tf_zero (Aug 30, 2004)

I'm not a huge fan of those. 
I like types T and S. Then again I'm really into the lowered with a dish euro thing. 
Don't let anyone change your mind if you like them though.


----------



## RacerCorrado (Sep 18, 2004)

*Re: (tf_zero)*

get type E.... or you can ditch borbet and get TT wheels


----------



## fife78 (Mar 16, 2005)

*Re: (RacerCorrado)*

bump for the same question...
I am considering buying type E's and have heard that Borbets are soft and can bend easily. Can anyone attest to that??


----------



## relmonte (Dec 7, 2005)

*Re: (jetta20)*


_Quote, originally posted by *jetta20* »_ http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 
by the way, you guys think these will look good on a jetta?









http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif I was trying to talk my wife into putting those on her Mazda - I'm looking into getting some S Types myself, just can't decide if I want to keep the new tires on the Monte Carlos and go with 16" or get rid of the wheels and tires and go with 15"


----------



## placenta (Jun 3, 2003)

I have 16" Borbet OEMs.


----------



## Pushrods (May 14, 2001)

*Re: (placenta)*

I have 17x8 Design Ts on my Jetta during the summer. I've hit some pretty gnarly potholes and what not with no real damage to speak of. The only blemish is from a _really_ big break in the pavement that slightly cracked the clear coat on one wheel (very minor still). 
Borbets are definitely a quality wheel, especially when cost is factored in.


----------



## 20031.8T (Nov 24, 2004)

*Re: (jetta20)*

id have to see a pic..how do they look at tirerack.com?? i am looking at those for my gti too... they are a sweet rim..
anyone have pics on a gti??


----------



## Big Fundamental (Nov 27, 2001)

*Re: (20031.8T)*

Borbets are good. A friend of mine had type T's on his Corrado and they took well to both street and auto-x use.
OEM Ariettas are made by Borbet. Good enough for OEM. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------

